# Quack Doc - Liar, Cheat and Fraud!



## TravisBickle (Oct 22, 2006)

This may sound harsh, but experience has taught me a HUGE lesson!

I ordered from the Doc back in August. Sent cash ($130) from US with clear order details and several alternate choices in the event my first choice was unavailable. Included my email address; never received a single email confirming order, receipt of money or shipment.

After several weeks, I sent an email to the Doc, but NO RESPONSE was received. I sent several additional emails, spaced apart over several ensuing weeks. Still NO RESPONSE. My emails became angrier, but I never received so much as a considerate reply.

Over two weeks ago, giving the Doc the benefit of the doubt (assuming an underpaid postal worker stole my money), I tried a second time. This time, I ordered online with a credit card. I placed two separate orders so that my chances were better of receiving at least one. I received an email for the order confirmation (payment received) on both orders, but I only received an email confirmation of shipment for one of the orders. I verified that my credit card had been charged for both orders (total $225).

A week ago, I sent an email to the Doc to inquire if both orders had been combined (why did I receive shipment confirmation for only one order when payment for both orders had been taken off my credit card?). I included my order # in the subject line. NO RESPONSE.

Last week, I sent another email because I had not received anything yet (mail or email) and to follow up on my unanswered email. Again, I included my order #s in the subject line. NO RESPONSE.

Upon double-checking my order confirmation, I did notice that my country was listed wrong in my address, for which I sent another email to apologize and confirm that this mistake was corrected (it was pretty obvious from my city what the country should be and my second order was completely correct).

When I ordered from Gypsy (cash in mail), I received my order in less than two weeks.

With a loss of $355, I will NEVER order from Doc again, and I will suggest the same to all my buddies. Gypsy from now on....I just hope he gets his online credit card option working again real soon.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 22, 2006)

I put down the screwdriver, Mr. Bickle, please don't shoot me   !

In all seriousness though, are you talking about Dr. Chronic?  I just had great success with him, first time ordering anywhere, and got 50% of my order back in freebies.  You should have scored big spending that much, sorry to hear of your troubles .  Some long time pros on here rave about Seedboutique (I hear ya TGB ).  Let me know how that works out.  Another guy who used to make waves here complained about gypsy so much he caused me to chance it with Dr. Chronic.

Welcome to the forum and make sure and go and introduce yourself .


----------



## TravisBickle (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes, Elephant Man, I'm talking about Dr. Chronic.

I've been lurking for some time now, reading many threads regarding seedbanks. My paranoia has always kept me from registering . . . until now, because my experience with the Doc has infuriated me so much that I need to vent.

I was hoping to have a green Christmas this year, but I guess that won't happen.

I will go now and introduce myself. I was originally planning to just vent my frustration and aggravation with the Doc, but I suppose I should show some politeness and consideration on my part and not stoop to a lower level.


----------



## powerbud (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow sorry to hear that happened but I just ordered my seeds from the Doc I didn't recieve an email confirmation of payment but I did email him asking him if he had recieved my payment and he replied in one business day and sent the seeds out that day so hopefully they will arive im crossing my fingers. Everyone seems to have had gluck with the doc so im tryin him out i dunt think sending cash was to safe.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 10, 2006)

I had a great 1st time transaction with Dr.Chronic. Beans got here in 5 days!!! I think i'll stick with them, at least as long as everything runs smooth!


----------



## flipmode (Nov 29, 2006)

hell nah see i never trusted doc due to the fact they except any credit card # obvilously there not running a legit bissness .i just never really trusted doc heard orders got confiscated.i ordered from seed botique with no problem brother grunt should tell  u and he could have told u this last year when i first joined .i though i did send a order for seed botique with money order for 85. i contacted them he said my money order was never recieved i checked with the postal service they said the money order was never cashed. so i just recieved a replacement for it .so they were right about it .order from seed botique and not doc chronic thrust me


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2006)

I got my 2nd order from the doc...5 DAYS!!!!! AGAIN!!! Used a cc with no prob...AGAIN!!! You should try it before you knock it.


----------



## flipmode (Nov 29, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I got my 2nd order from the doc...5 DAYS!!!!! AGAIN!!! Used a cc with no prob...AGAIN!!! You should try it before you knock it.


first of all im not knocking it,.next time man send your payment express service with tracking to make sure it got there.faster delivery and proof money order was recieved and did u ever get a replacement


----------

